# Validation/Sanity Check for my new wheel/tire combo



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

Gents, I've been shopping for a wheel/tire combo for the past month or so for my 1966 Tempest and I've decided to go with Cragar 15x8 5/4.75 wheels. 

Now I've been poring over past threads and if I've read correctly, I should be able to fit 245 60/15 size tires on it. And reading the Hotrod.com article, confirms this is the recommended sizing for this size wheel. Am I on mark or are there real world considerations that i'm missing? 

Thanks for the help. I just need some assurance before I drop the coin on this and start spending time on the couch.


----------

